# Found in POC--Net, Lures, Stringer and Wading Belt



## CJ46

The above was found floating in front of Froggies about 8:30am this morning. If you can describe the above gear, PM me, so I can get it back to you ASAP.

cj


----------



## Navi

Must been around the time we were there, remember a couple guys in waders leaving when we were pulling up on a shallow sport. Not that it helps any, good on you for you trying to find the owners though.


----------



## tslaya12

Thatta way to represent 2cool...way to go buddy good man!!!


----------



## Life Aquatic

You think there could be a body under a dock? Very suspicious.

Hope it's just a case of forgetfulness.


----------



## claudejrc

tslaya12 said:


> Thatta way to represent 2cool...way to go buddy good man!!!


X2


----------



## TexasTshirt

X3

There are a few punks on here who would try to sell that stuff in the classifieds for around 500 bucks or a couple of new curados.


----------



## Swampus

was there a dumpster anywhere close........................................h:

good of U!:cheers:


----------



## Down South Lures

Way to do the right thing man! +rep 

Dang it Swampus, you beat me to it!! HAHAHA!! Glad Pinkskitter and the "12 year old" Castinbig did not drive by first.


----------



## mustfish

*dumpster*



Swampus said:


> was there a dumpster anywhere close........................................h:
> 
> good of U!:cheers:


My thoughts exactly.LOL ..I looked at the user to see if was that kid thats always selling all that tackle! Thanks goodness it wasn't! Hope the owner chimes in.


----------



## weimtrainer

Haven't seen the kid that is always "finding gear" and trying to sell it post anything for awhile. Let's hope it stays that way. Green to CJ46 for posting the find.


----------



## patwilson

They have been banned again.....



weimtrainer said:


> Haven't seen the kid that is always "finding gear" and trying to sell it post anything for awhile. Let's hope it stays that way. Green to CJ46 for posting the find.


----------

